# M.O.T. Test



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a m.o.t. testing station capable of accepting rv,s in the midlands area...........cheers Mark


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

qe2 said:


> Can anyone recommend a m.o.t. testing station capable of accepting rv,s in the midlands area...........cheers Mark


Find out where the local council testing depot is for the bin wagons etc.
I use Manchester (Gorton). You have to pre-book but they are usually very fair and sensible. They're used to big vehicles, they recognise that your average RV does not do huge milage and because generally the council depots do not carry out paid work for the general public, they've got no axe to grind and nothing to gain by knocking you back unneccessarily.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*M.O.T*

Hi qe2 you could try H.Bryans in Warwick 01926 495496 not sure if they do RV's but they do motorhomes. There is Rowley Autos in Coventry dont know there number though.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

The UK network of Dept of Transport testing stations will do your MOT for the statuary fee. Usually they have a motorhome day to which you book. Again no commercial interest in other work.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: VOSA do all class 4 MOT's :-

>>> VOSA Search and Listing <<<


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Mark,

I use : Gerard Mann Coventry
Wheeler Road
Whitley
Coventry CV3 4LA 

I've used them three times so far with different RV's, size no problem but book 
in advance because they normally only do large vehicle MOT's on two days per
week. Chris


----------

